# Onions boost testosterone



## Arnold (May 17, 2010)

*Onions boost testosterone*

Although the following study was done on rodents, it would appear  that allium cepa (onion)  shows potential as a testosterone boosting  compound. More research is clearly needed, but the initial study shows  promise, and this could be a viable compound if the cost, dose,  and  testosterone elevation are studied in further detail (and in humans).*Evaluation of androgenic activity of allium cepa  on spermatogenesis in the rat.*
 Khaki A, Fathiazad F, Nouri M, Khaki AA, Khamenehi HJ, Hamadeh M.
 Department of Veterinary Pathology (YRC), Islamic Azad University,  Tabriz Branch, Iran. arashkhaki@yahoo.com

Abstract






Allium cepa (onion) has a  beneficial effect on disease treatment worldwide and has been used since  ancient times as a medicinal and food source. Recently several reports  have shown that onion has high antioxidant activity. As antioxidants  have an essential effect on sperm health parameters, we investigated the  effect of the fresh juice of onion bulbs on the spermatogenesis cycle  in rats. Wistar male rats (n = 30) were allocated into 3 groups, control  (n = 10) and two test groups (each of 10). The animals in the test  groups were subdivided into groups of 2 that received fresh onion juice  equivalent to 0.5 and 1 g/rat/ /day of fresh onion. The fresh onion  juice was administered by gavage for 20 consecutive days. The animals  were kept in standard conditions. On the twentieth day, the testes of  rats in all groups were removed and sperm was collected from the  epididymis and was prepared for analysis. Serum total testosterone  significantly increased in all the test groups (p < 0.05), and levels  of LH significantly increased only in the group that received the high  dose of fresh onion juice (p < 0.05), but the level of FSH did not  differ between the experimental and control groups. The percentage of  sperm viability and motility in both test groups significantly increased  (p < 0.05), but the sperm concentration significantly increased only  in the group that received the high dose of freshly extracted onion  juice (p < 0.05). It was evident that there was no difference on  sperm morphology and testis weight in test groups compared to the  control group. In our study, freshly prepared onion juice significantly  affected the sperm number, percentage of viability, and motility; it  seems that using 4 g/kg of freshly prepared onion juice is effective in  sperm health parameters.

 PMID: 19384830 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]​


----------



## Merkaba (May 17, 2010)

No wonder I'm a horn dog!  I love onions!


----------

